# Keggle



## gaudet (Jul 17, 2010)

Fixing to make a keggle in the next month to increase my beer making capacity to 10 gallon batches. I figure it takes about the same amount of time to make 5 gallons so what the hell. Anyhow I need a list of parts to convert a Bud keg to a boil kettle. I will probably try to find another bud keg to make a mash tun in the future, but for now I want a boil keggle. I was wondering what size valves to use, false bottom, thermometer, sight gauge, etc.... All input is welcomed.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 17, 2010)

There are many different styles of kegs out there so I would not feel safe giving you any dimensions for a false bottom, youll have to get in there and measure it yourself. Id cal Brian as we now have almost all of this stuff here!


----------



## smurfe (Jul 17, 2010)

If you can't make one local you can buy one here that is made to fit keggles. These are the same ones my system have. They are fantastic particularly if using leaf hops

http://www.brew-magic.com/ketl_acc_falsebtm.html 

Another option to use is if you are going to use pellet hops is a Hop Stopper. I have one of those to and originally was not pleased with it as it would plug up but found out that was my mistake by running my pump on the chiller too fast. I have slowed down and it works good.

http://www.ihomebrewsolutions.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=54:the-hop-stopper&amp;catid=25hs-projects&amp;Itemid=64 

Another option would be to get a Bazooka T Screen or a Bazooka tube. Most use these in a cooler for their manifold/filter but they do work fine in a boil kettle. I could see them plugging easier with hop matter though. I couldn't find the manufacturers site but if you Google Bazooka T Screen you should be able to see what they are and where to get them. I am not going to post other vendors sites here. 

Overall I would recommend looking at the Hop Stopper. It will cover you for whole leaf and pellet hops. With the regular false bottom the pellet hop particulate will pass through which will settle out in the fermenter but I like as clean a beer I can get to the ferment. Now you could build a hopback like I have on mine and use the leaf hops in there as a hop filter bed. Works great to filter pellet hops and get some great hop aroma at the same time.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, if you make a mash tun and get away from the cooler set up I want dibs so we can re-gift them to someone else and get them into all grain big time.




Looks like I did well with you.


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2010)

Smurfe,
I guess your brew place is finished. Pictures?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 17, 2010)

So are going for a dble burner or triple burner set up Gaudet? Without heat to the mash tun its not very efficient at all and loses heat fast!


----------



## smurfe (Jul 17, 2010)

tepe said:


> Smurfe,</font>
> I guess your brew place is finished. Pictures?</font>



Well, yes and no. It is pretty well finished except I have never the sink or hot water in yet. I ran into some issues that would not allow me to put the sink where I wanted, mainly the drain. I am going to have to put it on the other side of the building but I am going to have to dig a sump pit I guess for the drain unless I can tap it into my pool drain. This is the only pic I have right now inside and it don't show much at all. Getting ready to head out to New Orleans to pick the boy up at the airport so don't have time to take any right now.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 17, 2010)

I just remembered, I do still have this old set up. We might be able to rig you up something with it.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 17, 2010)

But wait, theres more!!!!!!!



The guy that just keeps on giving.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 18, 2010)

scored another anheiser busch keg yesterday, thank you craigslist, what a bargain too only $20

Not sure on how I will set them up. As far as burners go I have 3 propane rigs, but 1 tank. I may build a gravity system since a pump would be way in the future. Smurfe, your structure looks fairly monsterous ( in a good way) I just don't know what my space limitations will be. But this is a continuing hobby. Once I get it up and brewing and I'm comfortable with it, be glad to donate the coolers to someone to step up into all grain.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like fun. Julie's husband mike is going to send me some hops vines next spring.  if they really take off, I'll send out what I don't use.
Going to be making more beer next year.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 18, 2010)

I think George will either be getting the "Trees"or just special ordering them. Give him a call if your looking to get one as Im sure he can get them, people have already been asking for them.


----------

